# What were they thinking?? (Lane Bryant)



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (Oct 24, 2008)

My husband and I were on the Lane Bryant (Lame Giant to those who've expressed dissatisfaction with their clothes) site out of curiosity (I used to shop there and hated the frumpy weird clothes they tend to carry,am now too small to do so any longer) and saw these awful shirts that will probably end up either getting you laughed at and/or make you look bigger than you really are (And the prices...oh lord.)

Exhibit A:







This "lovely" colorblock top (at the low, low price of "just" $39.50 will undoubtedly make you look like 50 pounds heavier with its outdated style and empire waist. Who buys this junk anyway? Look for it on the $6.98 rack in about four months if you really want this piece of shite.

Exhibit B:





Another colorblock top (this one is $29.50) is a throwback to the bad old days of plus-size "fashion" where you took what you could or went naked (Good for FA's, bad for fat haters) I believe the thinking on this one was "Delta Burke meets Sammy Hagar gone fat". If you like not being tormented, avoid wearing this even if you have to dress in a bag to do so.

Exhibit C:





This one comes straight from Grandma's closet to you, but then again even my grandma wouldn't wear this...she has better taste.

Exhibit D:





What kind of buyer looked at this and thought it was attractive? Must've been Stevie Wonder, but then again even Stevie has better taste than this...and he's blind.

Why, oh why do they think if a woman is fat she likes ugly prints and weird patterns? I went through this when I was a BBW and wondered why I had to look like a grandma or some wannabe fashion designer's experiment gone horribly wrong.

I feel for those of you who have no other options than these atrocities, but at the same time am glad that I don't have to wear it.

I feel your pain!

+PMK+


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 24, 2008)

I think the bottom two are hideous. The top two, well they vaguely remind me of the YSL Mondrian shift dress of the 60s and the geometric print fad it inspired...albeit in a typically cheap LB polyester way -- but not ugly, imo.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 24, 2008)

A and C are both close to selling out in my store.
D was gone after having it for 4 days.
We don't have B yet.


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (Oct 24, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> I think the bottom two are hideous. The top two, well they vaguely remind me of the YSL Mondrian shift dress of the 60s and the geometric print fad it inspired...albeit in a typically cheap LB polyester way -- but not ugly, imo.




I wouldn't be caught dead in any of these, but to each her own, I guess.


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (Oct 24, 2008)

AshleyEileen said:


> A and C are both close to selling out in my store.
> D was gone after having it for 4 days.
> We don't have B yet.



Well, I've seen those godawful Eeyore hoodies that they used to sell at my local Wal-Mart fly off the shelves, so I guess if you put things on skinny models, fat girls will buy them, no matter how hideous they are.

Good marketing can make crap look like gold.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 24, 2008)

Power_Metal_Kitsune said:


> Well, I've seen those godawful Eeyore hoodies that they used to sell at my local Wal-Mart fly off the shelves, so I guess if you put things on skinny models, fat girls will buy them, no matter how hideous they are.
> 
> Good marketing can make crap look like gold.



Our models are a size 14 and when you go into a store to shop, the only models are the associates. Many of the associates are size 20-26.

Most of my wardrobe is from LB; I'm constantly complimented outside of work.


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (Oct 24, 2008)

AshleyEileen said:


> Our models are a size 14 and when you go into a store to shop, the only models are the associates. Many of the associates are size 20-26.
> 
> Most of my wardrobe is from LB; I'm constantly complimented outside of work.



That may be, but I have heard many more complaints about the clothes and their quality than compliments from people I know.

Oh well, different strokes for different folks, I guess.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 24, 2008)

Power_Metal_Kitsune said:


> That may be, but I have heard many more complaints about the clothes and their quality than compliments from people I know.
> 
> Oh well, different strokes for different folks, I guess.



Before I was a member here, I never heard complaints.


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (Oct 24, 2008)

AshleyEileen said:


> Before I was a member here, I never heard complaints.



Well, I can name about 10 young women who hate this store, none of them on this site.


----------



## cherylharrell (Oct 24, 2008)

I agree. That stuff is ugly! LOL and I wsouldn't wear it either lol. Exhibit B would be cute if it were all in 1 color. Really the only thing I see in there I am wanting now is a nice wool sweater dress I saw. But it is sooo expensive. And the the modern knit pants in a tan type color (I have them in all the other colors)...


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow. I love vibrant colors, and the color block effect. I have several shirts/sweaters almost exactly like the first two. The latter two aren't my taste, but I certainly don't consider them hideous. 

LB's prices would be my only quibble point ... but then, I seldom buy anything, in any store, without it being on sale first and without additional store coupons. My favorite haunt is Fashion Bug. A few weeks ago, I scored a sweater, jeans & adorable pair of shoes for well under $60. Full retail was $129.


----------



## Tooz (Oct 24, 2008)

The first one is...alright. The rest is barf-worthy. Absolutely junk, and for a premium price.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 24, 2008)

Tooz said:


> The first one is...alright. The rest is barf-worthy. Absolutely junk, and for a premium price.



Well, junk in your opinion which is, I take it, the only *correct* opinion?


----------



## Tooz (Oct 24, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Well, junk in your opinion which is, I take it, the only *correct* opinion?



'Scuse me, I think you took a wrong turn and ended up riiiight up my ass. You meant to make a left at that light, I think.


Everyone else expressed their opinion on this thread as well, but somehow MINE is different? Oh, oops.


IN MY EVER SO HUMBLE OPINION, it is complete shit.



There.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 24, 2008)

Tooz said:


> 'Scuse me, I think you took a wrong turn and ended up riiiight up my ass. You meant to make a left at that light, I think.
> 
> 
> Everyone else expressed their opinion on this thread as well, but somehow MINE is different? Oh, oops.
> ...



Well, no. You just happened to catch the brunt of it, because you posted the same "it's teh suck" opinion that several other people did, right after I said that I happen to have shirts that look almost exactly like those highlighted. 

But yeah, you're right. I hopped all over you, and should have restrained myself. It shouldn't matter what you think of my taste, or anyone else's. You have a right to your opinion.


----------



## toni (Oct 24, 2008)

Why do they make such ugly clothes? The first shirt is ok but I know it would look fucktarded when trying on. Everything is else is puke worthy. 

BOOOOOOOO LB, you suck!


----------



## Weeze (Oct 24, 2008)

I really like B.
C looks a little too young for MY grandma.... hmmm....

I sorta wonder where people DO shop for clothes around here, if Torrid and LB are too terrible xD


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 24, 2008)

toni said:


> Why do they make such ugly clothes? *The first shirt is ok but I know it would look fucktarded when trying on.* Everything is else is puke worthy.
> 
> BOOOOOOOO LB, you suck!



It wouldn't look good with every shape, that's for sure. I couldn't wear the 2nd blouse because it would highlight all too well that I have nothing in the chesticles department. But the first blouse, with my particular body shape (slim but .... lumpy ), works very well in highlighting that which I want highlighted, and concealing that which I don't. 

What does shock me is the prices. I can't imagine anyone being willing to pay $40 for a simple color block top. I could pick one up full-price at Macy's for half that. 

I did a lot of shopping at Dress Barn when I was wearing + sizes. The only store that I avoided at all cost was Catherine's. Lots of puffy sleeves, lots of applique, far too many cutesy animals sewn onto glittery fabric. Didn't appeal to me at all.


----------



## Tooz (Oct 24, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Well, no. You just happened to catch the brunt of it, because you posted the same "it's teh suck" opinion that several other people did, right after I said that I happen to have shirts that look almost exactly like those highlighted.
> 
> But yeah, you're right. I hopped all over you, and should have restrained myself. It shouldn't matter what you think of my taste, or anyone else's. You have a right to your opinion.



I just read the OP and then busted out with a reply. I actually did not even read yours before replying. Lane Bryant just burns me up, which was what I was trying to get at in th' post.

Crossed signals aplenty on internet forums, it seems. Har har :batting:


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 24, 2008)

Power_Metal_Kitsune said:


> I wouldn't be caught dead in any of these, but to each her own, I guess.



I wouldn't wear any of these, either. I couldn't imagine myself looking good in these. The top two I could see looking all right on certain women..


----------



## toni (Oct 24, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> It wouldn't look good with every shape, that's for sure. I couldn't wear the 2nd blouse because it would highlight all too well that I have nothing in the chesticles department. But the first blouse, with my particular body shape (slim but .... lumpy ), works very well in highlighting that which I want highlighted, and concealing that which I don't.
> 
> What does shock me is the prices. I can't imagine anyone being willing to pay $40 for a simple color block top. I could pick one up full-price at Macy's for half that.
> 
> I did a lot of shopping at Dress Barn when I was wearing + sizes. The only store that I avoided at all cost was Catherine's. Lots of puffy sleeves, lots of applique, far too many cutesy animals sewn onto glittery fabric. Didn't appeal to me at all.



That is what burns me up about LB, Traci. They charge so much for the ugliest stuff. When I shop there, I go straight to the clearance. 
I have gone in there when I was size 28, size 18 and in between. Oh and lets not forget I have done the online maternity dept. IT NEVER LOOKS GOOD ON ME. There might be one or two things that I pull off the rack (that isn't hideous)and when I try it on, it looks horrible. Too big here, too small there. Sooooooo annoying. :doh:


----------



## Sandie S-R (Oct 24, 2008)

Well, for what it is worth, I am someone's grandma, and I wouldn't wear any of those tops. Yuk. The first one looks like stuff we wore in the 60's. Having done polyester color block once, I'm not interested in going there again.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 24, 2008)

Ugly -- all of those shirts. I wouldn't even think about wearing them. LB needs to do better. I wonder who the creative minds are who come up with these frocks...?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 24, 2008)

Dude, am I the only one lovin' on the colorblock trend? I absolutely ADORE colorblock tops. I'd buy number two! 

Number three is ugly as shit, I hate those dumb screen tops they sell. Four is alright. I don't mind it, but I wouldn't wear it. My mom probably would.. actually.. she might own that already. :/


----------



## Jane (Oct 27, 2008)

Power_Metal_Kitsune said:


> ,am now too small to do so any longer) and saw these awful shirts that will probably end up either getting you laughed at and/or make you look bigger than you really are (And the prices...oh lord.)
> 
> This "lovely" colorblock top (at the low, low price of "just" $39.50 will undoubtedly make you look like 50 pounds heavier with its outdated style and empire waist. Who buys this junk anyway?
> 
> ...




You know, the fact that no one else failed to pick up on your insults, NOT at the clothes, but at fat women astounds me.

"Make you look fatter" so the fuck what?

"have no other options" ?

"when I was a BBW"


----------



## Tooz (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane said:


> You know, the fact that no one else failed to pick up on your insults, NOT at the clothes, but at fat women astounds me.
> 
> "Make you look fatter" so the fuck what?
> 
> ...



I saw it, but I didn't bother to point it out. The chick has regularly made angry posts with anger at fat/BBW/whatever, so whatever. I agree enough with what she says about LB.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane said:


> You know, the fact that no one else failed to pick up on your insults, NOT at the clothes, but at fat women astounds me.
> 
> "Make you look fatter" so the fuck what?
> 
> ...




I picked up on the "make you look fatter" part of it, but was too busy nursing my own wounds to comment  

I did understand the "have no other options" thing, though. My sisters live in a small farming community. The only store within a 100 mile radius that carries a wide selection of plus size clothing *is* Lane Bryant. Aside from that, they're stuck with the lousy ... and I mean, LOUSY ... selection at Wal-Mart. They are fortunate that they can fit into 2 & 3x sizes. I couldn't, so Wal-Mart was usually not a choice for me, had I actually wanted it to be ::: shudder :::


----------



## Jane (Oct 27, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> I picked up on the "make you look fatter" part of it, but was too busy nursing my own wounds to comment
> 
> I did understand the "have no other options" thing, though. My sisters live in a small farming community. The only store within a 100 mile radius that carries a wide selection of plus size clothing *is* Lane Bryant. Aside from that, they're stuck with the lousy ... and I mean, LOUSY ... selection at Wal-Mart. They are fortunate that they can fit into 2 & 3x sizes. I couldn't, so Wal-Mart was usually not a choice for me, had I actually wanted it to be ::: shudder :::



I sewed my own clothes for years. My mother sewed for me before that. There were no shops I could find anywhere that carried my size, and if they did they were so outrageously priced there was no way I could afford them. I learned to take size 18 patterns and E-X-P-A-N-D them.

She hit a nerve with that, after hearing my mother get on her horse about my weight and how things "make you look fatter," every word was like a knife thrust, but she didn't do it very often, just when she was as exasperated as I was.

Your sisters may need to order their clothes, and send back the ones that don't fit. I still do that a large part of the time.


----------



## Lady at Large (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't mind the second one at all, it had me at black and red. 

Number three isn't my cuppa, I do like to stop and smell the flowers and all but not when they are appliqued to my clothing.


----------



## Tooz (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane said:


> I sewed my own clothes for years. My mother sewed for me before that. There were no shops I could find anywhere that carried my size, and if they did they were so outrageously priced there was no way I could afford them. I learned to take size 18 patterns and E-X-P-A-N-D them..



I have been dying to make my own clothes for years.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane said:


> Your sisters may need to order their clothes, and send back the ones that don't fit. I still do that a large part of the time.



Jane, do you have to pay shipping costs to return the items that don't fit you? Where do you shop online? I'd love to pass this info along to my sisters. While I never had a problem with LB clothing (in fact, I love their stuff), my sisters concur with many of the opinions expressed here.

I don't purchase clothing mail order because I can't stand the thought of paying S&H ... and then paying again, should I have to return the items. The last time I attempted mail order was when I was in college, and living in a town that didn't have much in terms of selection for + sizes. I got burned one too many times on the return policies, so stopped doing it. That was back when dinosaurs roamed the earth, not to put too fine a point on my age  Perhaps they've improved things since then.


----------



## Jane (Oct 27, 2008)

Tooz said:


> I have been dying to make my own clothes for years.



I just bought a new sewing machine (still in the box) and a new pattern (damn they're expensive). I still have some old patterns which might still work.

Now for the cloth...hey, it's a step at a time thing at this point.


----------



## Jane (Oct 27, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Jane, do you have to pay shipping costs to return the items that don't fit you? Where do you shop online? I'd love to pass this info along to my sisters. While I never had a problem with LB clothing (in fact, I love their stuff), my sisters concur with many of the opinions expressed here.
> 
> I don't purchase clothing mail order because I can't stand the thought of paying S&H ... and then paying again, should I have to return the items. The last time I attempted mail order was when I was in college, and living in a town that didn't have much in terms of selection for + sizes. I got burned one too many times on the return policies, so stopped doing it. That was back when dinosaurs roamed the earth, not to put too fine a point on my age  Perhaps they've improved things since then.



First of all, go to all the places that carry plus sizes (Avenue, Old Navy, JustMySize, Lane Bryant, Catherines, Lee Jeans, etc.) and sign up for their email alerts. Don't buy unless they have a deal on shipping or a REALLY, REALLY good sale (with a deal on shipping). Read over their return policies. The only things I have had to return were two pair of shorts from JustMySize because they WEREN'T. Instead of returning them (they were on a great sale) I put them with the pile of clothes I'm donating to the Lupus Foundation.

If they don't have their return policy (including Shipping) on their site, write them and ask. Keep a copy of the email they send before you buy so you can wave it in their face if necessary afterwards.


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 27, 2008)

http://community.livejournal.com/fatshionista/3567331.html

looks like they're trying to change their clientele, with better quality clothing and high prices to match. I don't think they'll go all Nordstrom's on us. One thing though, please oh please don't get rid of the plunge bras. my breasts need them desepartely!


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane said:


> You know, the fact that no one else failed to pick up on your insults, NOT at the clothes, but at fat women astounds me.
> 
> "Make you look fatter" so the fuck what?
> 
> ...




No one was insulting anyone here, but some people don't like looking bigger than they are. It's personal taste.

And for some people whose only plus-size choices are Wal-Mart, Cato's, and Lane Bryant, these clothes may very well be the best things available (sadly enough)

And I am not dissing on BBWs, I used to be one (but lost weight and am still losing for health-related reasons) who was (and am still) very much into size acceptance or I would not spend my time posting here (I really do have better things to do than post in forums just to bash people, as I do not like being bashed myself.)

And other things I have mentioned on here have been my own experiences, which may not be those of others, which I am just sharing here.

This is supposed to be a place to share your experiences and opinions as a (current or former) big person, whether they are those of others or not.

And TraciJo67 and Jane both, if you aren't worried about looking bigger, more power to you (really and truly I am happy for you that you've accepted fatness as part of who you are), but many women who don't accept their size are and stores should think of that when they market to these women.

Like I said before, different strokes for different folks but I do not see too many of these clothes in "straight size" stores and feel that they are singling BBWs out.

I am on your side, believe it or not as I have actually done much research into affordable, trendy plus-size clothing, as my sister and friend Shannon are both BBWs and also find many of these stores' "fashion choices" appalling as did I when I shopped plus.

So please do not assume as to what my motives are because an SA supporter I am very offended that anyone would think that I have nothing better to do than bash people that I believe (and know personally from my days as a size 22W) are discriminated against, as I was many, many times in my past.

As a fat woman, I saw men walk out of places when they saw I was thier blind date, refuse to take me in public, try to "hog" me, sleep with me in private but not acknowledge me in public, go out bar-hopping without me to pick up women (and actually call me from the bar saying how much "hotter" these women were than I was, but that I was "nicer" as I sat at home in front of Headbangers Ball with a carton of ice cream) and then call again to ask if they could come over and have sex with me. I also had men promise to take me out and then come up with any excuse they could not to.

I had salesclerks in clothing stores treat me like less than human as they rudely scoffed things like "We don't have THAT in your size!" over something as a plain t-shirt as I was led to a sorrowful-looking plus section full of stretch pants, outdated polyester shirts, baggy, shapeless mumu's, pajama type tops with Eeyore, Pooh and Tweety on them, and my personal favorite, appliqued shirts with cutesy animals on them. The few stores (such as Deb) that did carry decent things in my size were staffed by slender high school girls who when I asked why they had candy in the plus section replied, "That's because big people eat more candy than smaller people." So basically, for me, it was either frumpy clothes, rude salespeople and men's concert t-shirts and baggy jeans (which I lived in, due to my other not-so-great fashion choices)

So when I say I feel your pain, I really do. I lived it.


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 27, 2008)

I really like the first one, and the last one is something I'd wear. I have no opinion on the second one and the third one I think is sort of ugly.

I guess that's why it's good that there are different options, not everyone likes the same thing.


----------



## Weeze (Oct 27, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Dude, am I the only one lovin' on the colorblock trend? I absolutely ADORE colorblock tops. I'd buy number two!



Oh no, I love the colorblock ones


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 27, 2008)

Power_Metal_Kitsune said:


> As a fat woman, I saw men walk out of places when they saw I was thier blind date, refuse to take me in public, try to "hog" me, sleep with me in private but not acknowledge me in public, go out bar-hopping without me to pick up women (and actually call me from the bar saying how much "hotter" these women were than I was, but that I was "nicer" as I sat at home in front of Headbangers Ball with a carton of ice cream) and then call again to ask if they could come over and have sex with me. I also had men promise to take me out and then come up with any excuse they could not to.
> 
> I had salesclerks in clothing stores treat me like less than human as they rudely scoffed things like "We don't have THAT in your size!" over something as a plain t-shirt as I was led to a sorrowful-looking plus section full of stretch pants, outdated polyester shirts, baggy, shapeless mumu's, pajama type tops with Eeyore, Pooh and Tweety on them, and my personal favorite, appliqued shirts with cutesy animals on them. The few stores (such as Deb) that did carry decent things in my size were staffed by slender high school girls who when I asked why they had candy in the plus section replied, "That's because big people eat more candy than smaller people." So basically, for me, it was either frumpy clothes, rude salespeople and men's concert t-shirts and baggy jeans (which I lived in, due to my other not-so-great fashion choices)
> 
> So when I say I feel your pain, I really do. I lived it.



You assume far too much, if you think that you've lived my experience, or anyone else's, save your own.

There is another way of looking at these types of situations, and it doesn't need to involve shame on the part of the woman who live them. It certainly doesn't for many of the men & women who belong to Dims. You could choose to see these experiences as painful and humiliating, or you could accept that the ignorant fool who insulted you is nothing more than a bigoted twat. You could choose clothing that you love, that feels great, that you believe looks good on you ... and to hell with what anyone else thinks. You could tell the men who attempted to use you for sex to go directly to hell, do not pass go, do not collect their dignity. And you could stop assuming that your experience (running into complete asshats) was an experience unique to fat women. 

I'm not judging how you, or anyone else, reacts to them. I'm just trying to highlight that how *you* look at "life as a fat woman" is not a one-size-fits-all perspective. It's rather patronizing to assume otherwise. Do not tell me that you've lived my experience.


----------



## Jane (Oct 27, 2008)

TraciJo, Here is the answer I got back from Just My Size on returns:



> Dear Customer,
> 
> Thank you for your inquiry.
> 
> ...


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (Oct 27, 2008)

True.

I did not ever say this happens to all fat women or only to fat women, but it does tend to happen a lot to many fat women I meet, including myself. I never felt shame towards myself over any of this, as yes these men were inconsiderate morons, I agree. But that does not negate the thin world's (mostly) negative towards fat people, nor does it negate the disrespect much of society gives to BBWs and BHMs. I could have chosen clothing I loved, but when much of was out there for plus sizes where I live from 1996-2003 was either dogspit ugly or ridiculously tacky, and if the items were nice, the slaespeople tended not to be.( It was only in 2007 when I gained 50 pounds back, that I came across the really cute SJP Bitten jeans which I am giving away right her on the fashion board), there wasn't really much I could choose from that I really liked. And I did tell these men off....many times. They went without sex or dignity. And I never said that I lived "your" experience, I merely lived an experience that many fat women have complained of on here...and off.

On the positive side, I made many friends in bands who did not see my size and had a few nice dates with men who actually thought I was attractive and found myself through power metal music, which helped me realize that I was not a worthless lump of dirt.

I am very sorry that you feel that I am patronizing you, I am merely relating my experiences which I'm sure many on here can relate to. If you can't relate, this was not directed at you or anyone else who did not have these experiences. But to those of you who did, don't take any crap. I didn't.


----------



## PrettyLife (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not really feeling the whole negative vibe going on here. Fashion is a personal thing and if some women who happened to own some of those clothes came here and read some of those posts it might make them feel mighty self conscious about their taste in fashion. Who cares if you don't like it or think it's garbage and wouldn't be caught dead in it. Don't buy it then. Just don't try to drag other people down with your negativity.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Oct 28, 2008)

Okay, I havent read all of the posts here on this thread yet, but I would like to put in my own little piece here. 

LB, like any store, has BAD clothes as well as GREAT clothes. 
I am an EFFING picky shopper, and at LB I can always find something cute on just the SALES/CLEARANCE rack alone. Thats my main shopping area because I'm just patient and overly thrifty. If I wasnt picky, I'd have WAY more clothes than I do now. But i've seen some incrediably adorable and smokin' sexy outfits that could be put together. 
For some reason, I think the stuff online looks different than seeing the items in reality. You can touch them, feel them, try them on, etc. There are clothes at LB that I've seen online and IRL and have wondered why they look so fugly online and great in person. Eh, who knows why its like that. 
But don't diss LB. I'm not old, but I do like finding quirky and different things there. And they're definately not tacky or granny-ish. 
As for the prices? There are always kickass sales. And the sales rack isnt small!


----------



## kayrae (Oct 28, 2008)

I really don't think the OP is being negative. As a fat woman, I don't like wearing clothes that emphasize my size. I like to wear *cute* clothes. And I judge whether a particular piece is cute *on me *or not. Also, I don't expect everyone to have my fashion sense. We all have different body shapes. What looks terrible on me can be downright fabulous on someone else. I appreciate hearing positive AND negative opinion on clothes. Other DIMS members have disagreed with the OP's opinions. Others have completely sided with that. I want to hear that discussion.


----------



## Ivy (Oct 28, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Dude, am I the only one lovin' on the colorblock trend? I absolutely ADORE colorblock tops. I'd buy number two!
> 
> Number three is ugly as shit, I hate those dumb screen tops they sell. Four is alright. I don't mind it, but I wouldn't wear it. My mom probably would.. actually.. she might own that already. :/



i LOVE color block dresses and tops.. but i haaate those. so so much.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Oct 28, 2008)

Power_Metal_Kitsune said:


> I wouldn't be caught dead in any of these, but to each her own, I guess.





I agree. Old and out dated and ugly prints. Been saying that for a while. And places like Torrid that are supposed to have up to day more modern/goth fashions have started carrying this kind of stuff as well.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Oct 28, 2008)

kayrae said:


> I really don't think the OP is being negative. As a fat woman, I don't like wearing clothes that emphasize my size. I like to wear *cute* clothes. And I judge whether a particular piece is cute *on me *or not. Also, I don't expect everyone to have my fashion sense. We all have different body shapes. What looks terrible on me can be downright fabulous on someone else. I appreciate hearing positive AND negative opinion on clothes. Other DIMS members have disagreed with the OP's opinions. Others have completely sided with that. I want to hear that discussion.




I came to a similar conclusion. I didn't take it as fat bashing at all.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 28, 2008)

Power_Metal_Kitsune said:


> I wouldn't be caught dead in any of these, but to each her own, I guess.



Mate I am with you. Fugly!

A girl gots to look good.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 28, 2008)

Sandie S-R said:


> Well, for what it is worth, I am someone's grandma, and I wouldn't wear any of those tops. Yuk. The first one looks like stuff we wore in the 60's. Having done polyester color block once, I'm not interested in going there again.




Such sage words. Sandie you are so correct.:bow:


----------



## cherylharrell (Oct 28, 2008)

So glad Walmart is not my only option. They don't have alot of cute stuff. TOo much plain old lady stuff...


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I feel lucky to have many options, too, but everything I get at Walmart I get TONS of compliment on! Like someone else mentioned, almost anywhere will have good stuff and not so great stuff. Everyone has such different tastes and styles, that's why fashion is - or at least SHOULD be- fun, and not something to argue about.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 28, 2008)

There is another category, other than ' kiddy '..or..' granny '. I stopped shopping at Lane Bryant long before my size made it more difficult to find things that fit me. I would love that the number one ' plus size ' brick and mortar store could appeal to a variety of tastes. I am 46. I don't want dowdy...I don't want young dowdy/all one length/style. I understand LB focuses on younger women...I just wish there were more options out there...blah.

I used to like Fall/Winter at LB. I could find some pretty chic things. After a while, I found mostly trendy things that just did not have the same class...and trendy does not have to mean that.

I know that I will have to lose weight, in order to find things I really like. I will need to get down to the size 20/22/24 range.


----------



## olwen (Oct 28, 2008)

Mossy, if LB is supposed to focus on younger shoppers, then half their clothes say otherwise. 

I want to have a good long talk with all their buyers. Just sit them down, possibly hold a gun to their heads and force them to give me veto power over the clothes they think fat women want to wear. No hiedous prints, no polyesther, no blindingly bright colors, and no words on tee shirts in curly fucking serif fonts with semi-opaque pictures in the background. And you know what else? No more beaded tops. Gee-od, those things are disgusting. 

No LB, I do not think "boho" style tops are shiek this season, and I didn't think boho skirts were shiek last season either. 

And I vote no on those tops too. Especially the one with the flowers.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 28, 2008)

olwen said:


> Mossy, if LB is supposed to focus on younger shoppers, then half their clothes say otherwise.



I have just taken a look at their site. I have seen lots of young women wearing things like that...whatever their size...wherever they are getting the stuff. I just took a quick peek at Macy's site.

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/index...IORSMAINAD-_-IMAGEMAP -- 500373 -- 18906:Tops

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/index.ognc?CategoryID=16904&PageID=72605155857727

She looks a lil Boho to me. Paging through the many pages of tops, I see loud prints..etc.. I don't know...I think that LB does a really shitty job of providing VARIETY. 

Eh, as a fat woman who would KILL for some classy, chic, gorgeous clothing that was not out of this world expensive...I lose. Older fat women who want these things...we are even more...fucked...and we don't even get dinner!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Oct 28, 2008)

Congratulations, Power, you've actually made me angry. For the first time on these forums.. three years. You never "diss" bbws but then you Spewed out ... 



Power_Metal_Kitsune said:


> Well, I've seen those godawful Eeyore hoodies that they used to sell at my local Wal-Mart fly off the shelves, so I guess *if you put things on skinny models, fat girls will buy them, no matter how hideous they are*.
> 
> Good marketing can make crap look like gold.



Speak for yourself, I know NO fat women that would buy anything with Eeyore on it. OR an item just because it has been modelled by a skinny person However... if I did, then fine, it's up to them. There are fat people with all tastes, just as there are thin people with all tastes. Im actually disgusted by your comments, truly. Whether or not you say they are not dissing bbws, or that "I've been there", they are STILL offensive. ugh. 



Jane said:


> You know, the fact that no one else failed to pick up on your insults, NOT at the clothes, but at fat women astounds me.
> 
> "Make you look fatter" so the fuck what?
> 
> ...



If I had found the thread earlier I would have. Hear, hear, Jane.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 28, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> Okay, I havent read all of the posts here on this thread yet, but I would like to put in my own little piece here.
> 
> LB, like any store, has BAD clothes as well as GREAT clothes.
> I am an EFFING picky shopper, and at LB I can always find something cute on just the SALES/CLEARANCE rack alone. Thats my main shopping area because I'm just patient and overly thrifty. If I wasnt picky, I'd have WAY more clothes than I do now. But i've seen some incrediably adorable and smokin' sexy outfits that could be put together.
> ...



You just shop at the best store in the area. That's all. 
And you got a damn good deal, too!





mossystate said:


> I understand LB focuses on younger women...I just wish there were more options out there...blah.



LB's target demographic is 25-45


----------



## Jane (Oct 28, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Congratulations, Power, you've actually made me angry. For the first time on these forums.. three years. You never "diss" bbws but then you Spewed out ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't usually go ballistic (except in Hyde Park). Well, not ballistic enough to screw up my rant. LOL

This whole thing just feels "off" to me.


----------



## soleil3313 (Oct 28, 2008)

PrettyLife said:


> I'm not really feeling the whole negative vibe going on here. Fashion is a personal thing and if some women who happened to own some of those clothes came here and read some of those posts it might make them feel mighty self conscious about their taste in fashion. Who cares if you don't like it or think it's garbage and wouldn't be caught dead in it. Don't buy it then. Just don't try to drag other people down with your negativity.




Thanks for this post Pretty, I totally agree. Fashion is personal and you can find beauty in all sorts of places. I used to LOVE shopping at thrift stores when I was smaller (where are the plus size thrift stores?? lol) for funky things I love going to Macy's for dresses, H&M for accessories, Torrid, Old Navy, etc, etc, etc. I understand forums are where we can come and discuss these things but YIKES the insults and negative vibes!

The post earlier about Lane Bryant becoming more upscale is 100% true....let's hope that the quality becomes more upscale too. I also shop at Lane Bryant QUITE frequently and am tired of the loose strings and buttons falling off...so maybe we should be doing something more proactive with our time instead of being catty??? Maybe we could write the company? We have to tell them what we want otherwise it'll never get better. Good for you if you have other options but for those who don't, send an email or give them a call....they DO listen....the Right Fit pants are proof of that...they did TONS of research before those were launched.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 28, 2008)

AshleyEileen said:


> LB's target demographic is 25-45



Yeah, I know they are targeting younger...up to 45 really surprises me. Even when I was younger, I liked some trendy...but I liked classic and nicer lines, too.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 28, 2008)

More and more, in Australia at least, women's clothing stores are producing more stylish and chic clothing in plus size ranges.

The consumer demands more now, and women of all sizes want to look and feel good.

The dowdy and frumpy plus sized clothes of the past will just not cut it.

Fashion is a very personal thing, but there is stylish and there is frumpy.

I am sorry but I will not be personally seen wearing track pants and sneakers in public. I just think it is sloppy. That is me.

I believe that kind of attire is suitable only for exercising in.

Looking good need not take long, it just takes a little thought and effort. It also does not have to break the bank if one learns how to hunt for cute and cheap items of clothing.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 28, 2008)

soleil3313 said:


> Thanks for this post Pretty, I totally agree. Fashion is personal and you can find beauty in all sorts of places. I used to LOVE shopping at thrift stores when I was smaller (where are the plus size thrift stores?? lol) for funky things I love going to Macy's for dresses, H&M for accessories, Torrid, Old Navy, etc, etc, etc. I understand forums are where we can come and discuss these things but YIKES the insults and negative vibes!
> 
> The post earlier about Lane Bryant becoming more upscale is 100% true....let's hope that the quality becomes more upscale too. I also shop at Lane Bryant QUITE frequently and am tired of the loose strings and buttons falling off...so maybe we should be doing something more proactive with our time instead of being catty??? Maybe we could write the company? We have to tell them what we want otherwise it'll never get better. Good for you if you have other options but for those who don't, send an email or give them a call....they DO listen....the Right Fit pants are proof of that...they did TONS of research before those were launched.



The company is doing better than ever right now since the new president has taken over. He's made great changes. Personally, I like the direction that the company is going in. 

If you find something with loose strings or buttons, return it. Lane Bryant takes note of returned items and sends things back for quality issues. They can't fix something if they don't know it's broken.


----------



## kayrae (Oct 28, 2008)

AshleyEileen, I heard they were raising prices. Is that true?


----------



## soleil3313 (Oct 28, 2008)

AshleyEileen said:


> If you find something with loose strings or buttons, return it. Lane Bryant takes note of returned items and sends things back for quality issues. They can't fix something if they don't know it's broken.



Oh, AE, this is the point that I mentioned in the post that you responded to. And I have and will continue to write/call the company. The problem is there is nothing that they can do at the store to fix the problem at hand (the loose strings/buttons for example) it has to come from higher up. Anyone who has worked or is working in the corporate world knows that this is MUCH easier said than done. Sure they can give you the money back, but does that really make me want to buy their products? Not so much. I still do, but I'm picky, and am thankful for the great discount that I get on them. Yep you guessed it, I'm an employee too...and nope, I don't think Lane Bryant is perfect or God's gift to plus sized women and I don't think everyone woman can find something she likes there. No company is perfect, there's room for improvement and I hope that the moves that are in the motion work well. However, if the new pres goes too high end boutique-y he's going to lose a lot of our base clientele like many of those on these boards.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 29, 2008)

kayrae said:


> AshleyEileen, I heard they were raising prices. Is that true?



Personally, the only price change I've seen is on the Right Fit Denim. Customers wanted to use coupons on it and they got want the wanted along with a $5 price increase.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Oct 29, 2008)

I have to say, the first 2 tops are ok, but I personally wouldnt buy them....and my reason being is.......

THEY NEED SHAPE!!!!!!!!!! 

Biggest fashion rule for us big girls is STAY AWAY FROM TENT TOPS! They hide you, and they dont give you a shape what-so-ever! We have curves and we MUST accentuate them! Those tops will just totally drown you out. Girls if you buy them, put a waist cinching belt or something around them, dont hide your beautiful bodies......get those curves out....

The 3rd top, I wouldnt touch with a barge pole (not to offend anyone) but its really not nice, at all....and the 4th one, again, I personally wouldnt wear it, but I could see it as work wear/office wear on someone, but again it needs shape!!!

You gotta work with what you've got girls and seriously, dont be scared to make things look a little bit different! 

It has taken me 3 years to ever wear a belt as an accessory again, as a few years ago I was out, wearing a pretty belt around a skirt, and I heard some guy in the background say 

"oh my god, is that girl wearing a belt or a lassoo?"

I was mortified and I vowed I would never wear a belt again, but now, I have loads (especially those waist cinching stretchy ones) and I love them, around a top which would otherwise have no shape, they make so much difference.....

I also think, for the first 2 shirts, that material is not good for lumps and bumps, not flattering at all. And if you have large boobs, the 2nd one is going to cut you in half and give you a really odd shape, that seam detail on the 2nd one should either sit below the bust line, or....NOT BE THERE AT ALL!!!!!! That shape isnt flattering, for any plus sized shape in my honest opinion........

Anyway....

Just my thoughts!


----------



## kayrae (Oct 29, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez, how very right you are. When I was younger (and a hundred pounds thinner), I thought that by hiding my shape, I would hide my fat. How very wrong. All that tentiness just made me look shapeless and quite frankly unfeminine. I used to hide away from belts and form-fitting clothes but NO MORE!


----------



## cherylharrell (Oct 29, 2008)

Buttons are something I find aren't sewn on very well. Sometimes I end up having to sew more thread onto a button to make it sturdier. Last nite in our Walmart, I noticed the plus dept seemed to be smaller & even worse in selection & some skinny peoples stuff was mixed in with the plus. And they ahd some of the Eeyore shirts stuff too...


----------



## Jane (Oct 29, 2008)

And isn't that the point...there's crap I wouldn't wear everywhere and it's called choice. 

I see clothes in plus, regular and petites that I would feel horrible wearing.

After a very long time, we have selections we can make to suit ourselves.


----------



## katorade (Oct 29, 2008)

I am a fairly regular LB shopper. I find it odd that they can be so fashion forward with some things and COMPLETELY backwards with others. I saw shirts that had that splatter paint technique on them a while ago. Seriously? It's not 1989, jams are no longer in fashion, nobody's tying the bottom corner of their t-shirt. Come on.

Also, a lot of their non-casual stuff can be really flimsy. I don't want to have to wear a full Spanx bodysuit under my clothes just to hide some cellulite ripples. I also wish they had a wider bra selection, although I know my fit is out of the norm. I wear a b-cup to a small c (which usually has gapping), but I'm larger around the sides/ribcage. One more thing that bothers me is the seasonal color themes they tend to go with. I don't care if purple is the color of the season. At least make it more than one shade of purple! It tends to be the same across the board.

As negative as that sounds, they have fixed a lot of things I didn't like before. I LOVE that they make a lot of shirts longer now. I love that they fixed the cut of their hipster underwear so it doesn't just fall off your ass any more. I love that I have been finding more current pieces that you can also find smaller women wearing, but cut with a larger woman's shape in mind, not just an extended pattern so it's larger all over.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Oct 29, 2008)

AshleyEileen said:


> You just shop at the best store in the area. That's all.
> And you got a damn good deal, too!



Haha, well I'm glad I picked the right LB to go to. You were very helpful hun, thanks a million too! I'll be bugging you for fashion advice, lol.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 29, 2008)

katorade said:


> I am a fairly regular LB shopper. I find it odd that they can be so fashion forward with some things and COMPLETELY backwards with others. I saw shirts that had that splatter paint technique on them a while ago. Seriously? It's not 1989, jams are no longer in fashion, nobody's tying the bottom corner of their t-shirt. Come on.
> 
> Also, a lot of their non-casual stuff can be really flimsy. I don't want to have to wear a full Spanx bodysuit under my clothes just to hide some cellulite ripples. I also wish they had a wider bra selection, although I know my fit is out of the norm. I wear a b-cup to a small c (which usually has gapping), but I'm larger around the sides/ribcage. One more thing that bothers me is the seasonal color themes they tend to go with. I don't care if purple is the color of the season. At least make it more than one shade of purple! It tends to be the same across the board.
> 
> As negative as that sounds, they have fixed a lot of things I didn't like before. I LOVE that they make a lot of shirts longer now. I love that they fixed the cut of their hipster underwear so it doesn't just fall off your ass any more. I love that I have been finding more current pieces that you can also find smaller women wearing, but cut with a larger woman's shape in mind, not just an extended pattern so it's larger all over.



I'm was going to rep you, but I have to wait to rep more people.

I agree with you on a lot of aspects. The clothing is getting a lot more trendy, but they're really trying to phase out a lot of the casual items.


----------



## candilicious (Oct 29, 2008)

I shop at lane bryant all the time. And being a 19 year old female fashion is very important to me. I love shopping there and right fit jeans are like the best thing ever. They have a ton of cute tops that i get a ton of complements on. Yes it's not cheap but they have gift cheques all the time. I have yet to find store where i love every article of clothing. But Lane Bryant is definitely one of my favorites.


----------

